# 2006 Firefighter Test



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

You can view your rankings online now....FINALLY


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

try www.massdingding.com to get that answers.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

who cares...


----------



## grunt02 (Dec 11, 2006)

what do you guys think of the new rating for it? 7,8,9 etc? seems to cause alot of ties within ranks


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

no more ding ding threads


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

The scoring for this exam is clearly how the next police exam is going to be scored....so the topic is relevant imo


----------

